# Interested to port libyuv



## bigbrother (Jul 24, 2015)

Greetings,

I managed to compile and install the libyuv into my FreeBSD 9.3 x64. But I would like to help others by making a port of it.

Before I start on it I have a couple of questions:
1) The repository is on a version control system that is constantly changing. What is the proper way of utilizing it? Making a zip and put it on my webserver, computing MD5/SHA256 ?

2) Has anyone started working on it, so I should not duplicate his work? Am I the first to start working on it? Do I have to register my request into a database?


When I finish this, I am interested for freeswitch port. I have managed today to compile the latest revision of FreeBSD (https://freeswitch.org/stash/scm/fs/freeswitch.git , v1.5.final-1096-g7b49bc8) with all the video modules, after many tweaks and modifications. The whole procedure is a bumpy road, but it is compiled successfully. My next task will be to create this port, after I have finished the libyuv.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2015)

Have a look here: Porter's Handbook: 3.6. Submitting the New Port


----------

